# Point of Contact at M School



## jrgaston (Feb 18, 2008)

I attended two day M School back in June and had a great experience, but I'm having some problems getting my name on the right list for some back ordered equipment that was promised. Anyone have a good point of contact who can get things like this solved? I have called several times and visited in person once, everyone is great and friendly, but my name never gets on the right list it seems.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Just sent you a PM :thumbup:


----------

